

Twitter DM Email Bot Script - jazzychad
http://bootstrapd.me/?p=550

======
jazzychad
I like plain-text emails, so I wrote an email parsing script to reformat
Twitter's emails into plaintext, and then allow me to reply to the email in
order to reply to the DM. The source code for the script (PHP) is provided at
the bottom of the post.

------
ScottWhigham
Very cool. Just FYI: the combination of "bot script" in the title and a .me
domain is likely keeping some people from looking at this submission; it makes
it seem a little shady.

~~~
jazzychad
Hmm, thanks for the insight. That's a bummer since I'm using that domain/site
to chronicle my startup progress. In hindsight 'bot script' was probably not
the greatest combination, either.

